# What type of grain?



## emmaandoscar (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello,

I just wanted to ask what type of grain you guys feed your girls? I've been feeding sweet feed (COB) for years but wondered what everyone else feeds. Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I feed Hiland Naturals non-GMO grain. We get it from a local dealer.

http://www.hilandnaturals.com


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I like the goat chow type products because they have added vitamins etc.


----------



## DawnStar (May 19, 2013)

Barley, Oats, BOSS, and 16% protein pellet. I add a tad of brewers yeast for the b-vits. 

My favorite alternative is Nutrena Goat Chow with BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds)


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Here is what I transitioned my two Nigerian dwarf doe's over to they were on Dairy 16 for goats it is plain pelleted feed which i don't like. 

I mix in all in a large container:
1 Bag of Purina goat chow
1 bag of whole oats
1 bag of whole barley 
1 bag of plain 5 way scratch 

I also give each doe 1 to 2 TBSP of Black oil sunflower seeds. 


I love this mix they get as much as they want until i am done milking them so they stand still on the stand. 

I am drying both doe's up so they don't get anything but there normal hay and minerals. I am giving them a couple months rest I am either going to get them bred to another buck or wait till my Mini-Lamancha buckling will be ready to breed in the fall.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blue Seal Dairy goat pellets
whole native oats
soaked beet pulp
soaked alfalfa cubes
Rice bran meal (as needed during the winter)


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

We have a local farmer that has GMO free grains. we feed a mix of oats barley and pees. he grinds it for us and delivers it to us for 19 cents a LBS.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I feed Purina Goat Chow. 

I used to feed Noble goat, but I have seen a lot of improvement in overall health in my heard (coat color and softness) after switching to the goat chow.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I feed Purina Goat Chow.
> 
> I used to feed Noble goat, but I have seen a lot of improvement in overall health in my heard (coat color and softness) after switching to the goat chow.


I love the Purina goat chow and so does my does they love this grain I have always bought this grain. I don't like the noble goat feed I like to have a variety of grains in there diet.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We feed organic goat feed. Love it!!!
https://www.scratchandpeck.com/shop/goat-feed/

Tami


----------

